# Troll rta VS sm25 rta



## MoneymanVape (17/4/17)

Hi, i own a sm22 and sm25. Looking at getting the troll rta. How is the vape and flavour compared from the troll and sm's.
And what builds are recommended? 
I usually just slap in 26 nic as Mr rob does and it works great sovar.
Any input would be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

With the troll rta you're looking at dual coils as opposed to the serpent 22/25 which is singe coil. The 25 has a dual coil deck but I don't use it much as I tend to get more out of the single coil option. That being said, I have heard great things about the flavor on the troll. It's been described as almost rdta like in flavor quality


----------



## Coldcat (18/4/17)

Can't comment on Serpent as I've never had one. However once you get the wicking right on Troll it's pretty great. At first I was struggling, 4 wickings later got it right. Been vaping now for 10 days or so and have had no need to change the cotton. No dry hits at all. Clouds are good, however felt that the baby beast I had before (only thing I can compare to) had clouded as good when running cooler at a lower wattage, something I desire more. Hope this helps somewhat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

